# What is a leaky gas? I do need help,please



## first_93 (Nov 1, 2012)

I saw many peoples here in this forum talked about Leaky gas that cause body odor for many times. However I never saw any doctor mention about these. Obviously, I have been suffering from bad body odor for 3 years.Now I'm 16 years old,studying.I was jibe and insult by my friends about my bad B O. No one wants to sit beside me. When a teacher order my room to work as a group, I can't join any group.I have to study for 6-8 hours everday. Imagine How tough and pain it is!. I have heard that intestine disorder or candiasis in gut or leaky gas may cause a bad body odor*.I always have chronic constipation, gurgling sound,apthous ulcer,itching before sweating(may be urticaria with no rash)and sometimes feel warm in my rectum*.So i would like yo ask you that

1.Do you have any idea what is the cause of my bad B.O.?

2.What is a leaky gas? symptom? treatment?

3.How do Ibs is diagnose?

4.What is candiasis or fungus in a intestine symptom? How can be diagnose?

Thanks for every comment I hope and wish someone will help me.

P.s Sorry for my poor english It is not my native language


----------



## MGS (Oct 24, 2012)

first_93 said:


> I saw many peoples here in this forum talked about Leaky gas that cause body odor for many times. However I never saw any doctor mention about these. Obviously, I have been suffering from bad body odor for 3 years.Now I'm 16 years old,studying.I was jibe and insult by my friends about my bad B O. No one wants to sit beside me. When a teacher order my room to work as a group, I can't join any group.I have to study for 6-8 hours everday. Imagine How tough and pain it is!. I have heard that intestine disorder or candiasis in gut or leaky gas may cause a bad body odor*.I always have chronic constipation, gurgling sound,apthous ulcer,itching before sweating(may be urticaria with no rash)and sometimes feel warm in my rectum*.So i would like yo ask you that
> 
> 1.Do you have any idea what is the cause of my bad B.O.?
> 
> ...


Your doctor has not heard of leaky gas because it is a made up term by patients on this very forum. The closest recognized medical term would be flatus incontinence/gas incontinence/anal incontinence, a type of fecal incontinence where there is reduced voluntary control over the passage of flatus from the anus.

When you say body odor, do you mean the odor is coming from your anus, or from your body generally?

Odor from the anus is not researched very much and there is not much evidence for any theories & treatment I or anyone else here comes up with.

Bad odor from the body generally either is related to surface bacteria on the skin (bromhidrosis) or it comes from volatile chemicals in the blood (blood borne body odor). Blood borne body odor is because the liver is not "cleaning" the blood normally, either because there is a genetic defect in the genes coding for certain liver enzymes, or because you have a an overgrowth/dysbiosis of bacteria in the gut, which is producing much more volatiles than the liver can cope with. You might also have blood borne volatiles from kidney failure or pancreatic insufficiency, but the most common reason is overgrowth of gut bacteria. Blood borne body odor frequently occurs with blood borne halitosis, because the volatiles also come out in the exhaled breath from the lungs. Someone I used to know with blood borne body odor used to get itching and hives before "an attack" of odor.

Rome criteria for diagnosis of "IBS":


> C1. Irritable Bowel Syndrome
> Diagnostic criterion*
> Recurrent abdominal pain or discomfort** at least  days/month in the last
>  months associated with two or more of the following:
> ...


My advice would be to forget about gut candidiasis/fungal dysbiosis, it is often psuedoscience presented by companies who make "anticandida" products, they exploit desperate people's fears of poor health. In the non mainstream medical literature, fungal dysbiosis could be diagnosed with ethanol breath test.


----------



## MGS (Oct 24, 2012)

Bobbatron808 said:


> I'll answer your questions to the best of my knowledge. If others reply please listen to them as well.
> 
> 1.Do you have any idea what is the cause of my bad B.O.?
> It could be a build up of feces in the body. If you have constipation


no evidence...if you have some real scientific evidence for this link I would be very interested to read it.



> The odor does not come from gas but rather secretion from the anus.


all odor is gas...even liquids and solids must give off volatiles into the air to travel into the nose to be detected. Flatus (intestinal gas) can cause odor from the anus, this is obvious I would say?


----------



## first_93 (Nov 1, 2012)

Bobbatron808 said:


> I'll answer your questions to the best of my knowledge. If others reply please listen to them as well.
> 
> 1.Do you have any idea what is the cause of my bad B.O.?
> It could be a build up of feces in the body. If you have constipation, I assume that means you have IBS-C. Either that or something else is going on in your body. You should see a doctor
> ...


Thanks a lot for replied me.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

MGS said:


> My advice would be to forget about gut candidiasis/fungal dysbiosis, it is often psuedoscience presented by companies who make "anticandida" products, they exploit desperate people's fears of poor health. In the non mainstream medical literature, fungal dysbiosis could be diagnosed with ethanol breath test.


ive never once seen a website give information about candiasis and then try and sell a product. they always talk about natural cures, diets, and general probiotic. considering i had an itchy perenial area for 5+ years before my leaky gas, and upping my probiotic to 40 billion per day virtually cured the itch, i'd say there was a link. its still a definite possibility.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Oh there are some sites that just give info, but a lot of people promoting candida as the source of all human ills sell natural cures and services.

Just because it is natural doesn't mean it is free or everyone selling it is determined to make little or no profit from it.

Everyone complains about drug companies, but you can make big money making/selling supplements and don't have to deal with nearly as many pesky regulations about purity or safety. Some companies do manage to put what is on the label in the product, but sometimes there is more of something sold in the US than can possibly be produced in the entire world.

There are plenty of non-Candida reasons most of what they sell may have some biological effect. Probiotics are not just candida killer/replacers. They have their own range of not at all Candida reason they are biologically active.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

i just did a google search for candidiasis, all of the links on the front page led to pages not trying to sell anything (i didnt click every single link on the pages though). it shouldnt be dismissed so easily.


----------

